# WHAT DID I SAY ! Democrats Are Trying To Flip Election Results In Florida !



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

*Read the below article ....Absolutely disgusting !*

*https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/11/rubio-sounds-the-alarm-broward-county-election-officials-trying-to-steal-election-produce-thousands-of-ballots-43-hrs-after-polls-closed/*


*Stalin would be Proud of the Democrats ( Now ain't that a Twist ! ) *
*Russian Collusion at it's finest !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 8, 2018)

*Gov Rick Scott just filed a Lawsuit against the officials in *
*Broward County Palm Beach County....*

*








*
*And I posted what the Scumbag Democrats where up to @ 2:35 pm this afternoon....*

*This is Criminal what is Happening in America right now....*

*I think EVERY single State where a Democrat is NOW leading from these NEW VOTES *
*or a questionable result is in play should do a COMPLETE NEW Vote......*
*This has got to stop NOW !!!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 8, 2018)

It's what they do now...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> It's what they do now...


If you ain't cheating you ain't trying


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you ain't cheating you ain't trying


да


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2018)

*Democrats need their " Collective " ASSES kicked !*

*They are the most .....*
*CROOKED LOWLIFE PIECES OF SHIT TO WALK THIS PLANET !!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Read the below article ....Absolutely disgusting !*
> 
> *https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/11/rubio-sounds-the-alarm-broward-county-election-officials-trying-to-steal-election-produce-thousands-of-ballots-43-hrs-after-polls-closed/*
> 
> ...


Muellah's Dilemma


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2018)

*I think the Democrats are seeding the farm for Civil Unrest like*
*we've never seen before.....*
*I think they will regret EVERY Criminal action as they lay on the *
*ground holding their bruised and welted asses....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Only in states in which the power of the people is supreme has liberty any abode.--Cicero


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I think the Democrats are seeding the farm for Civil Unrest like*
> *we've never seen before.....*
> *I think they will regret EVERY Criminal action as they lay on the *
> *ground holding their bruised and welted asses....*


No wonder they want to take our guns.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No wonder they want to take our guns.


And Gillum withdrew his concession too.  Democrat culture knows no boundaries.


----------

